# RMC huts in the upper presidentials



## uphillklimber (Aug 17, 2008)

x


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 17, 2008)

I prefer to remain silent...since these are hidden gems....but since you asked :wink: Crag Camp is amazing.  It has been a while since I was there (2001) and it was like $8 pp per night.  Nice place.  Amazing view.  Hell, no tent needed...just an air mattress and dinner.


----------



## Angus (Aug 19, 2008)

echo - the amazing comment. I have not stayed at any of them but past by, gone in, hung momentarily - a couple of the camp site vistas are amazing.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 19, 2008)

I stayed at the perch a few years back. 4-5 tent platforms and a small lean-to. Really great place to base camp out of. Good water source. First come-first served, so don't get there too late in the day. The other places you mentioned are just down the ridge from there.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 23, 2008)

I love Crag Camp. The views are amazing from there. It's uninsulated and well-vented, though; stay at Grey Knob in the winter for the slightest semblance of warmth.
A few more pics of Crag for the curious.


----------



## Telemechanic (Aug 24, 2008)

uphillklimber said:


> Also what about Valley way tent site?



You probably already know this but Valley Way is a USFS site, not RMC.


----------

